# moving



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hi we are looking to move to cyprus soon and we was woundering if we was to come for a weeks holiday.Is it is possible to find a place to rent and move in with in the week we are on our holiday.We would need a place unfurnished does anyone know of any repertiable companies for letting.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi we are looking to move to cyprus soon and we was woundering if we was to come for a weeks holiday.Is it is possible to find a place to rent and move in with in the week we are on our holiday.We would need a place unfurnished does anyone know of any repertiable companies for letting.


It is perfectly feasible that you could find a rental property in a week although to be on the safe side I would recommend that you allow 2 weeks in holiday accomodation.
You don't say which area of Cyprus you want to be in though so it is hard for anyone to recommend an agent as most tend to work in fairly localised areas.
Where do you want to be?


----------



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> It is perfectly feasible that you could find a rental property in a week although to be on the safe side I would recommend that you allow 2 weeks in holiday accomodation.
> You don't say which area of Cyprus you want to be in though so it is hard for anyone to recommend an agent as most tend to work in fairly localised areas.
> Where do you want to be?


hi we are hoping to settle down in larnaca or famagusta


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi we are hoping to settle down in larnaca or famagusta


Hi tonyandjayne
I know of 3 companies you could try:
FSB Properties
Island Homes
Yearly Rentals.
All are based in Famagusta and cover the area you are interested in.


----------



## warren.angela (Dec 29, 2009)

*House available*

We are departing Cyprus in the next few weeks and are currently renting a 4 bedroom house with pool in Pyrgos - about 5 minutes from the beach and 10 minutes from Limissol. The house is unfurnished but could be part funrnished if desired. If interested please call and I will pass on your details to the owner. Warren +357 99099 642.


----------



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

warren.angela said:


> We are departing Cyprus in the next few weeks and are currently renting a 4 bedroom house with pool in Pyrgos - about 5 minutes from the beach and 10 minutes from Limissol. The house is unfurnished but could be part funrnished if desired. If interested please call and I will pass on your details to the owner. Warren +357 99099 642.


hi would you have any pics of it at all please.


----------

